# Working in IT industry in Japan



## cy1

Hi, can anyone share their experience working in Software industry in Japan either as a Developer or a Product Manager?

- How did you find a job?
- What is the work culture like? Are there startups? Is there age or racial discrimination?
- What are your work hours like?
- Did you take JLPT?

Thanks.
CY


----------



## happynerd

You have to do shuushoku katsudou. It's a long and grueling process in which you have to take tests, and do interviews for basically dozens of companies. Mostly this is reserved for New Graduates. Unless you fall in this category, you WILL have a tough time finding a job. Since most people stick with the company they were hired at and rarely switch jobs, there are very few openings for more experienced people.

Work Culture varies from company to company. Each one has a different culture. Some are more traditional Japanese, while others are much more modern. There are startups but there are nowhere near as many as say San Francisco. There is no racial or age discrimination as long as you speak good Japanese, but for reasons that I mentioned before, there are very few Mid to Senior level positions that you can apply for.

Honestly if you work in Software, or IT, expect long hours no matter where you go. I've never really experienced a case where I've worked less than 45 hours in a week in both Japan, and the US.

I have JLPT 2 certification, but it didn't really change the application process. They will speak to you in Japanese during the interviews and you have to be able to answer and respond coherently. There is NO way around it.

If you're really serious about taking a job in Japan for IT/Software, and you're not a new graduate, you're best bet is to get into a company that has a Japanese branch, wherever you live, and get transferred there. If that's not an option, you can go to Japan for 90 days without a separate visa provided you are a US citizen. You need to be in Japan already to apply for most jobs there. You can always use gaijinpot jobs to start job applications. 

Good Luck. Working in Japan for me was a blast, but you should expect a significantly lower salary in Japan. You might get a good offer, but they're far a few between. Here in the US, I'm making around double of what I used to earn in Japan as a new graduate.


----------



## Sardonicus

+1 for everything HN said, to answer your questions, yes age and other discrimination is rampant in Japan, and love the place as I do, it remains largely and intentionally xenophobic


----------

